# pls help me (Snail Question)



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

I have swordtails, and they are trying to eat my snails. I am planning to buy a little 5-gallon to put him in and maybe add a betta later. does anyone know how to get the swordtails to stop picking on the snails?
also, can you have a sand substrate with snails and bettas?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No you can't make them stop. Yes you can have sand substrate.


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

ok thanks, then ill transfer them


----------

